# Gottfried Dildei



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I was able to watch Dildei's basic obedience video last night. I believe it was videotaped in the late 80's?

Seems like he was one of the trainers who was trying to figure out how to get away from the Yank and Crank methods. 

Was cool to see where his system was and where Bernhard, Ivan and Ellis have taken dog training...


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I just watched advance OB, yesterday. Now I see were some of my prior TD's got there methods . Still learned a few things.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Edward Egan said:


> I just watched advance OB, yesterday. Now I see were some of my prior TD's got there methods . Still learned a few things.


 
Nice, I have a copy of that one too have not had the chance to watch it...yet.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I was able to watch Dildei's basic obedience video last night. I believe it was videotaped in the late 80's?
> 
> Seems like he was one of the trainers who was trying to figure out how to get away from the Yank and Crank methods.
> 
> Was cool to see where his system was and where Bernhard, Ivan and Ellis have taken dog training...


Doug, you have to give credit to Shelia Booth too.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Doug, you have to give credit to Shelia Booth too.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Good call... I am sure there are others too?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Their book, "SchH OB: Training in Drive", is an oldie but a goodie, and still relevant. Easy to read, easy to understand, I think a book that belongs in the well rounded schutzhunder's collection.

http://www.dogwise.com/Item_Inside.cfm?ID=DGT151EBK


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Their book, "SchH OB: Training in Drive", is an oldie but a goodie, and still relevant. Easy to read, easy to understand, I think a book that belongs in the well rounded schutzhunder's collection.
> 
> http://www.dogwise.com/Item_Inside.cfm?ID=DGT151EBK



One of my first Schutzhund books! :wink:


----------

